# my eating plan. pointers?



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

gday gents.. i have been MIA for the past 6 months or so. just thought i would come on here and post up my diet and get some pointers.

stats....

age: 19

weight: 68kgs (lightweight!)

height: 5'8

as for the eating plan.. this is current.

Supplements-

BSN TRU-MASS (protein / weight gainer)

BSN NO-XPLODE (creatine / recovery)

Fish Oil (1000mg Capsules)

Meal 1: 7am

-2-3x Wheetbix / Oatmeal

-2x Poached eggs (sometimes fried)

-Shake (Protein + Banana + Skim Milk)

Meal 2: 10am

-Tuna / Salmon

-Small serving of yoghurt / Dried Fruit / Nuts

-Fish Oil

Meal 3: 12-1pm

-300g Rump steak

-Steamed vegies (Carrot, Brocoli & Potato) / Salad

-Glass of juice / coffee

Meal 4: 3pm

(same as meal 2)

Meal 5: 6-9pm (Due to work)

-300g Rump / Fish / Chicken (some meat)

-Steamed Vegies (same as Meal 3)

-Glass of red wine

Meal 6: Before bed

-Shake (Protein & Skim Milk)

Calorie intake still a bit low? Only been on this the last week... Been slack the last few months. Trying to crack down and get in a good habbit.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> gday gents.. i have been MIA for the past 6 months or so. just thought i would come on here and post up my diet and get some pointers.
> 
> stats....
> 
> ...


Diet is looking pretty good...youve made a good start on most areas...gd fats (EFA's etc), fast and slow protein, complex carbs and fibre. Keep an eye on your water intake. You need at least 2 litres a day...minimum. I hide a few water bottles around the place...in the car, gym locker, fridge, mini fridge etc etc.

Post back with your post workout nutrition and ill be happy to help...TRU-MASS isnt ideal if your taking this after workout...not bad for you by anymeans, you could just get something a little more appropriate. The No-Explode is an ideal pre workout Nox sup.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

mate ...in your avatar it looks like your holding the camera with your little man...impressive stuff. lol :twitch:


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheers for the advice mate..

Breakfast - Usually wheetbix for speed (if I am in a rush.. better than nothing) but yes usually 100gs of oats if I have the time. Sorry didn't clarify that. But the raisins I haven't added yet. Cheers

As for the shake with water - Tried to do that earlier on the week but couldn't stomach it mate. Tastes like rocket fuel! I will give it another go tomorrow and see how I go but last time I was practically throwing it back up.

Nuts - Only nuts I like are almonds, cashews and pistachios  So that one is easy. Cheers

Ill stay off the juice no hassles. Just feel as though I am missing out on good vitamins. I will replace it with a couple of pieces of fruit like an apple and a banana.

Water intake is natural for me as well. I drink plenty. No concern there - just didn't write it down because I figured that was a given? Obviously not though.

Pre-bed time shake - I know I should be taking whey instead of the mass before bed but haven't had the funds to buy a new tub the last few weeks. I will indeed replace it though. Do you think I should continue taking the Mass for the time being till I can get the whey?

Pre & Post WO meals -

Pre-WO

-NO-XPLODE w/ water

-Banana

(don't like to eat too much otherwise I feel sick.. for obvious reasons)

Post-WO

I usually get into the gym about 11:00 so I finish and go straight home for lunch. On training days I have my lunch than finish with a shake but haven't been doing anything different. Suggestions?

Cheers mate. Big help.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Conrad said:


> mate ...in your avatar it looks like your holding the camera with your little man...impressive stuff. lol :twitch:


how do you know i'm not?


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> Water intake is natural for me as well. I drink plenty. No concern there - just didn't write it down because I figured that was a given? Obviously not though. goodo, just worth mentioning because loads of ppl dont get enough.
> 
> Pre-bed time shake - I know I should be taking whey instead of the mass before bed but haven't had the funds to buy a new tub the last few weeks. I will indeed replace it though. Do you think I should continue taking the Mass for the time being till I can get the whey? -personaly id save the weight gainer and just eat a slow realease solid protein, quark and cottage cheese are the obvious ones....really cheap from most super markets....maby two tablespoons of peanut butter to top it off. If you dont like cottage cheese and quark then i guess you can just keep taking the weight gainer...it wont really do any harm...just not ideal.
> 
> ...


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

> You say your on a budget so id look at myprotein they do bulk powders...cheap and quality  . Although you are in Oz...mmmm. They do ship but your a long way away lol...are there any bulk powder companies near you? make some enquiries.
> 
> hope this helps


Cheers again mate. I will check them out for sure, cheers. Freight may be pretty exxy though. I am on the other side of the world  I could possibly get some Designer Whey fairly easily.. What do you think of that stuff? Heard of it? I just don't want to find out that the whey im using happens to have that magic process of somehow turning 2kgs of whey into 3..

The insulin info is something I didn't know too much about. I used to take dextrose with my WPI when I was on it a year or so ago but didn't seem to find it effective. I am a very lean bloke (as you will see by my upcoming pics) so the excess fat that I put on may be a bit of an advantage as I am not looking to compete, just doing it for the enjoyment of training and seeing results. I am sick of being the "very muscular / lean" bloke and have finally decided to put on some mass. I used to skip the Post-WO meal and just have a basic shake which ended out as a simple waste of money cause my diet was in order..

Did a bit of a calorie count on my diet and it seems I am consuming about 4000cals.. Is that enough or should someone of my build be trying to get to the 5000's?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

smoothys are the easy way of getting loads of cals get power eating book


----------

